# Loving the new truck



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

Just turned 1900 miles on it and so far it's been great a very big step up from the old ford


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

lawnboy2121;2013554 said:


> Just turned 1900 miles on it and so far it's been great a very big step up from the old ford


Nice looking truck! Why'd you jump ship from Ford?


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

I have owned ford for 27 yrs and still own them but I liked the looks of the new ram better. I think the interior of the ram was also nicer . Ford interiors r more truck like and I wanted a little more carlike comfy interior it will plow but it is a family truck also . I also was sick of putting my wiper arms back on when they fall off in the middle of plowing . I know that's minor but annoying


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

There will be a 9.6 fisher v going on it next month


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

lawnboy2121;2013565 said:


> There will be a 9.6 fisher v going on it next month


That plow will look good on that truck.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Not a RAM guy by a long shot but that is a sharp looking rim, SS Vee?

Side note, Ram buying 300,000 units for bad steering issues, never heard of the problems.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Nice ride Thumbs Up

as for 1od,,,, The company announced three recalls on Friday. It wants to inspect the trucks and says only 453,000 will likely need repairs. not a buyback they will not be buying
what amounts to a east fix.(Chrysler said Friday in a statement that it knows of six crashes and two injuries involving the 2008 to 2012 Ram 2500 and 3500 trucks that are being recalled, and one crash with no injuries from the other recalled models.)

it happens at low speeds when the steering is turned all the way to the stops and then it binds, the improperly installed tie-rod then snaps off.

The trucks are being recalled because tie-rod ends in the steering system may have been installed improperly, which Chrysler says stemmed from technicians misinterpreting instructions. Those tie-rods could be out of alignment, which Chrysler says can lead to steering failures.

yes, some suv's will be bought back as its not easy to fix the location of the fuel tank.

the tie rod end for the 2500 & 3500
years 07-08.... and even then it was only on some of them as they have notified all owners, (years ago).

for a a list and descriptions of the recalls and what vehicles are involved,
a recall doesn't mean a buy back all of the time....

http://www.lemonauto.com/complaints/daimler_chrysler/dodge_ram1500.htm

(yes the link says 1500, but all of the vehicles involved from jeeps, suv to trucks of all sizes are listed.

ps i clicked on the ford recalls and it looks just as bad as Chrysler.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

SnoFarmer;2013610 said:


> Nice ride Thumbs Up
> 
> as for 1od,,,, The company announced three recalls on Friday. It wants to inspect the trucks and says only 453,000 will likely need repairs.
> mostly 1500,
> ...


Not to derail this thread, but Google Ram buy back... its up to a half million trucks now


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

1olddogtwo;2013611 said:


> Not to derail this thread, but Google Ram buy back... its up to a half million trucks now


Yes, you and chicken little.
"are using "buy back" "only a few older jeeps will actually be bought back, the rest will be fixed.

you, fox news, and the press all are sensationalist.
if you can read you 2 wood kno thay itats just not as correct of a statement .


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Furd should have been forced to buyback 99% of the POS 6.0s. You know, because that mystery downshift going 45 MPH to 2nd gear in the snow wasn't dangerous at all. Knowing what I do now, I would\should have made a much bigger deal about it back when it happened. 

GM should be forced to buyback all the cars with faulty ignition switches--120 deaths. 

Chrysler is being forced to buyback trucks that have had far fewer issues? 

My kid had a Grand Cherokee with that deadly gas tank. He was rear ended by a full size pickup going 55-60 MPH, the other kid never touched his brakes. It didn't start on fire and I don't think it even leaked any.

BTW, back on topic, just flipped 24K on my Ram and I'm loving it as well.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

lawnboy2121;2013554 said:


> Just turned 1900 miles on it and so far it's been great a very big step up from the old ford


Nice looking truck. I'm not a dodge guy but it does look sharp.


----------



## RIRAM2500HD (May 6, 2015)

Beautiful Truck! Congrats!


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks I am going to put a 2" leveling kit on it and then a stainless 9.6 fisher xv2 on it


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

nice truck!


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Mark Oomkes;2013621 said:


> Furd should have been forced to buyback 99% of the POS 6.0s. You know, because that mystery downshift going 45 MPH to 2nd gear in the snow wasn't dangerous at all. Knowing what I do now, I would\should have made a much bigger deal about it back when it happened.
> 
> GM should be forced to buyback all the cars with faulty ignition switches--120 deaths.
> 
> ...


I'm about to hang my 9'2 boss v on the front of my 2012 Ram...if my steering hasn't failed me yet....it should this winter!!!!


----------



## Snoviper (Jul 10, 2003)

Nice truck!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

4x4Farmer;2014180 said:


> I'm about to hang my 9'2 boss v on the front of my 2012 Ram...if my steering hasn't failed me yet....it should this winter!!!!


8611 LoPro on my 2014. I added airbags but it rides beautifully without them.


----------



## hellion (Aug 8, 2011)

Good taste in trucks. I too came to the dark side from long term Ford ownership. Glad to extract myself from 6.0 nightmare as Mark posted. My 3500 srw gasser performed as well as I had hoped for. I'm sure you will be satisfied with your choice. BTW it handles the Boss 9.2 trip edge with wings very well.


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks I am more than happy so far with it . We went on a trip with it a few weeks ago and it did 16.8 mpg with mixed driving don't think that's bad for a gas with 4.10s


----------



## CowboysLC_DE (Aug 17, 2013)

I am happy with mine although I haven't used it much over the past couple months. Just about to hit 1000 miles. 2015 Ram 3500 6.4L Hemi Reg Cab SLT 4x4. Most likely another Boss V plow with either a new salt dogg or a used Boss VBX spreader.

Michael


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Nice truck!

NYH1.


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

Love my 2015 3500 6.4 DRW mason dump. got it in february and have close to 6k on it. huge upgrades compared to my 07 including great power from the new hemi and you cant beat the trans brake. ill most likely be putting a 9.6 MVP3 on it this month and possibly a snowex 1075.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Whats a "trans brake"?

" a transbrake is a mechanism that selectively places the transmission in first and reverse gears simultaneously, effectively holding the race car stationary as if the foot brake was applied. "

is that what ya got?

or are you down shifting, using the toque converter lock up to slow you down?


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

Just put a 2" leveling kit on now for the plow


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

Here's a pic


----------



## trevier (Dec 24, 2007)

nice looking rig. Exactly what I'm looking for.


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks should have a plow on it in a few weeks .


----------

